

YouTube set to lose $470 million this year - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/home/technology/profits-down-the-youtube/2009/04/09/1239223029927.html

======
tumult
Not exactly a great article. Random analyst quoted by newspaper pulls some
number out of thin air. How does he know how well YouTube is performing?

In fact, can you even _quantify_ how well YouTube is performing? It's like a
part of our culture now. And Google, a corporation, runs it.

I imagine he's generating that number by estimating how much bandwidth YouTube
is pushing, and then how much it costs to serve it? Guess what: Google owns a
large chunk of the pipes that carry the data. They pay a lot (I remember
YouTube Live was done partially through Akamai, due to the huge incidental
load) but it's not what normal people have to pay to host stuff through, say,
Amazon S3 or whatever.

Right now, I don't think the dollars in/out of YouTube is terribly relevant.
Then again, I'm probably about as well connected to Google as this random
analyst, so whatever :) I don't know jack

~~~
kierank
Yep, see my post here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=546303>

That analysts report is rubbish with numbers plucked out of thin air.

------
brent
That is $661 AUD, not USD. It should be $470 USD although I'm sure the margin
of error on the calculation is probably so large it doesn't matter.

------
TweedHeads
FUD, propaganda, pay-per-post, I hope HNers learn how to spot them and fight
them.

In every piece of FUD, check who is attacked and who benefits from that
attack.

In my five years analyzing and studying FUD, I can attest most of the time it
comes from redmond.

Few companies spend as much money as the one in redmond in faux journalism and
propaganda.

